# Hi i'm new



## hjessie (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, im Hannah. Had three mice but lost them this week  will tell story in rainbow Bridge


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww no!  thats really sad i'll look for your story! Anyway I'm new on today ... took bloody ages mind you


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome

Sorry about your mice


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

I also am sorry about your mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome  sorry about your mice.


----------

